# Exporting to NZ?



## DMCDelia (Nov 24, 2011)

There is an old thread on this but am interested in up to date information from anyone who knows the answers to the following questions:

1. An idea of the cost for a 40 kilo dog (Rottie)?

2. Is there a quarantine requirement from UK to NZ or not? (I've read conflicting things from none, through 10 days, to a month.)

3. Do the dogs get out at all in the 24 hours? 

4. Any shipping company recommendations?

5. Any wisdom on whether to travel a few days (or longer) in advance of the dogs?

6. How long does the whole pre-shipping process take?

That's all.... for now! Thanks for any advice. Hopefully, this my last winter in UK!


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Pm McKenzie!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DMCDelia said:


> There is an old thread on this but am interested in up to date information from anyone who knows the answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. An idea of the cost for a 40 kilo dog (Rottie)?
> 
> ...


The best thing for you to do is get in touch with the Airline you will be flying with - I find they know all the Regs and can advise on sky kennel size and price etc. For the quarantine, DEFRA is your best port of call, the website can be a tad confusing though, lots of info to trawl through, so you could ring and ask them direct if poss.


----------



## DMCDelia (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for this. Defra site says the law is changing Jan 1st 2012 but not how, which is rather unhelpful. I will get in touch.
As for airline, not sure at this stage who I'll be flying with, or even when, as I'm guessing I need to save up about £16000 for the 2 Rotties first (eek!) but I'll try a few & get some advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

DMCDelia said:


> There is an old thread on this but am interested in up to date information from anyone who knows the answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. An idea of the cost for a 40 kilo dog (Rottie)?
> 
> ...


Hello 

I'm taking my Westie to NZ in two weeks time so hopefully I can help some!

The changes in 2012 they are talking about are to do with the Rabies vaccination (currently you don't need one but that is changing). As Kenzie is flying before the changes, I'm not entirely sure how they will affect you.

Currently there is 10 days quarantine when you get to NZ. I don't believe this will change after 1 Jan, but am not entirely sure.

I am using Golden Arrow and they have been really great. They sort pretty much everything out for you, down to sending you the vials to give to your vet for the blood tests! Obviously the process for me isn't complete yet but so far I highly recommend them. I have heard lots of good things about them from other people too. They do seem expensive compared to some others, but I think they do a lot more than some others too. They are very helpful and know the process inside out so give them a call and they'll tell you exactly how the new regulations will change things.

The dogs don't get let out during transit at all - they get their water topped up from outside the cage.

I'm travelling the day after my dog, but since she goes straight from the airport to quarantine, it doesn't matter at all.

Again, I don't know how the Rabies vacc will affect things but for me, I started getting quotes about 6 months before. I booked Golden Arrow about 4 months before, but nothing actually needed to be done until a month before. I had to take her to the vet for 2 sets of blood tests on set dates and sort out some paperwork and things, and that's pretty much it.

With regards to price, I don't know how much the price varies between size of dog and obviously mine is a lot smaller than yours, but I am paying Golden Arrow around 1600 pounds and the Quarantine about 600 pounds, plus another 100 or so for the vet's time to take the blood test/treat for fleas and worms/sign documentation etc. So about 2300 pounds all together.

Hope this helps. Kenzie travels on the 6th of December and I go on the 7th so it's getting very close for us! If I can help any more just let me know 

ETA: I think Golden Arrow always fly AirNZ to NZ as the have the quickest flights and are the best airline for the job.


----------



## DMCDelia (Nov 24, 2011)

This is marvellous. Thank you so much! I won't be going for about a year but wanted to do my research so I know when to start the process.
Where abouts are you going?
Do Golden Arrow book the quarantine kennel too? They do seem to be the most recommended company around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

You're very welcome  I'm a Kiwi anyway so I'm heading back home to Auckland.

In Auckland there are 2 quarantine facilities so Golden Arrow asked me to choose one and then they contacted the quarantine facility and made sure they had space for me, but it was up to me to book it and pay the deposit.

One great thing about Golden Arrow is that you don't need to pay a single cent until the week before the dog flies, which really helped my budget. The down side is they're not big on email so you always have to ring or fax them whenever you need to talk to them!


----------



## DMCDelia (Nov 24, 2011)

Ah well, perhaps by the time I need them they might be a bit more 'with the times'. But not a great hassle to call. 
I think it's between GA & Ladyhaye.
Home to the warmth of Auckland eh?
I'm visiting further South in Feb (Wellington) & see how I like it (what's not to like from what I hear?) but would like to get up there at some point in my 3 weeks. 
Hope all goes well for you & Kenzie. Will you let me know??
Thanks
Delia


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Wellington's lovely too  And it's usually great weather in Feb.

Sure I'll let you know how things go when we are settled  If I forget please feel free to PM me!


----------

